# Defekte JPG-Datei



## LittleBoy85 (10. Juni 2005)

Hi, 
hab von nem Freund den PC Platt gemacht und nur die neue kleinere Partition fromatiert. Der größte Teil der Platte wurde in unpartitionierten Bereich verwandelt. Uns ist später aufgefallen, dass er sehr wichtige Bilder vergessen hatte zu sichern. Somit habe ich den unpartitionierten Bereich in ein Laufwerk verwandelt (in Windows). Da er dies nicht öffnen konnte (von wegen laufwerk muss erst formatiert werden..) habe ich mit ontrack easy recovery die bilder wieder gefunden, nur leider kann kein PC und Programm diese öffnen. Ich habe jetzt schon so viele Foren befragt und keine Lösung gefunden. Ich schicke es euch gerne per E-Mail (768 Byte groß) wewnn ihr es euch mal anschauen wollt (wäre echt toal nett)

Ich hoffe einer von euch findet vielleicht eine Lösung wie ich die Bilder wieder anzeigen kann.

Lieben Gruß,
LitleBoy


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juni 2005)

Hai,

du kannst dir die Dateien ja einmal anschauen, denn jede Grafik-Datei besteht aus einem festgelegten Dokumentkopf, in dem u.a. die Größe, bei Cameras die EXIF-Daten, bei jpg die Codierungstabellen usw. stehen, dann anschließend die eigentlichen Bilddaten.
So sollen alle jpgs im HexCode mit FFD8FFE0 beginnen, solche mit EXIF-Daten scheinen immer mit FFD8FFE1 zu beginnen.Dann kommen Bilddaten.

Genauere Infos gibt es hier 

... und hier  und hier, zwei Recovery Tools für Fotos.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## therealcharlie (10. Juni 2005)

Da dürfte was schiefgelaufen sein, denn 768Byte ist schon sehr sehr sher wenig....


----------



## da_Dj (10. Juni 2005)

Wird wohl nur noch der Header da sein, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## LittleBoy85 (10. Juni 2005)

hi leute, danke für die Info, ich teste mal die Programme!

Und ich hab mich übrigens verschrieben: Ich meine 768 KB, sorry!

Lieben Gruß,
LittleBoy85

PS: Ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## LittleBoy85 (22. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute

also ich bekomms einfach nicht hin mit den Bildern..
Ich werd sie einfach mal gespeichert lassen. vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann in der zukunft ein programm für deises Problem.

Lieben Gruß
LittleBoy85


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Es wäre schön, wenn Du uns diese Datei mal zur Verfügung stellen würdest.


----------



## LittleBoy85 (24. Juli 2005)

Hi, gib mir am besten deine E-Mail Adresse. Die datei is zu groß um sie hier zu posten.


LG,
LittleBoy85


----------

